# Powerhead Group Purchase



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Anyone interested in a group purchase on the Rio 90 powerhead to drive the DIY power CO2 reactor Tom Barr (plantbrain) was showing us this weekend?

Aquadirect offers a discount to purchases of 12 or more, making them $8.59 instead of 9.89 (usually retailing $17). I figure if we post this in GCAS forum too we should have no problem meeting the minimum for the discount.

Here's the link to the Aquadirect product and discount: Aquadirect Rio powerheads


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I thought the powerhead Tom used on his Venturi reactor was a Rio 180???

I will ask double check with him this afternoon before he leaves the area! I would be interested in getting in on the order...either 2 or 3 powerheads for me  And while we are at it, I will check out Home Depot for the Viewtainers also.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

So, Matt found the thread on Tom's site and he does recommend the Rio 180 and it's only a dime more with the bulk order discount. Any other takers?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I just got a Rio 200 (I couldn't wait for everyone to make up their minds on the gropu purchase), Kent Turbo Venturi, and some 3/16" rigid tubing today from Pet Solutions. I did find a 6"x2" viewtainer at Home Depot. It was not an actual "Viewtainer" but it was the same thing. 

I've got the reactor made and just need to put it into service on my 30g and see how it does. I don't think the extra 18gph of the Rio 200 will matter much but I'll soon find out


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

How much did shipping run you on that powerhead run you, Matt? I am getting impatient too. There is a similiar powerhead (a little less gph) available at Petsmart and I was thinking about picking that one up and not worrying about shipping.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

If you go to Petsmart, go to their website first. They will usually match prices if you print off the add. Might save you some duckets.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Matt,

What is a viewtainer. I know it is the body of the diffusor, but what is it really used for.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Dineen, I have no idea what shipping ran for just the powerhead since I bought some other stuff along with it but it would probably be about as much as the powerhead itself! I'd guess $5-6. I'd go with Jim's suggestion of PetSmart and price matching on their website. The flow on the Rio 200 is a bit much for a 6" Viewtainer but there is a piece you can attach that will let you decrease the flow rate and that is a project for tomorrow...

Jack, A viewtainer is used to store stuff like screws, nuts, bolts or anything small. I think they would work very nice in a woodshop for small parts. The one I purchased even came with a small mounting bracket that you can screw to the wall and hang the viewtainer from. They look pretty handy and I may order some for the garage from the viewtainer site: http://www.viewtainer.com/store.asp

I will let everyone know when I decide to place an order and maybe we can do another group purchase. If someone decides they want some before I post about it, let me know. It may take me a while to get around to ordering them.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Guys,
I just signed up for this and was browsing the posts, in fact, this is my first posting here... but anyway I found I can get the Rio 180's for $7.50 plus shipping which is likely to be around $3 or so each if a few people get some... Email me for any dry goods you may need.

Chris


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Too bad you missed browsing the HAP forum at GCAS because this was mentioned there too. Matt and I both bought the 200 from Pet Solutions when we couldn't get any group order interest. C'est la vie. 

Glad you're here now, Chris.


----------

